# Neve em Bragança_13 de Janeiro de 2009



## Brigantia (13 Jan 2009 às 19:20)

Aqui ficam as fotos de mais uma manhã com neve e acumulação na cidade de Bragança.

Durante a madrugada foi nevando e apesar de não ter havido uma grande acumulação ainda deu pintar a cidade de branco. 

Com a subida de temperatura a neve derreteu e agora pouca subsiste.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2009 às 19:41)

Belas fotos da cidade

Hoje andei muito atarefado com o estudo e Trabalhos não tive tempo para registar o fenomeno


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

Fotos muito boas 

Ficou muito bonito a associação da neve com o nevoeiro.


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2009 às 21:21)

Bravo! Mais um dia de neve... venha outro! 

Por estas bandas a cota esteve bem mais alta, à volta dos 1000 metros de altitude


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

boas

Está tudo de barriga  cheia   boas fotos.

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2009 às 21:41)

Boa acumulação numa só noite. 
Parece que tiveram sorte, parabéns !


----------



## DMartins (13 Jan 2009 às 21:44)

Boas fotos amigo!


----------



## Z13 (13 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

Boas fotos 

É a vantagem de ir para o trabalho a pé! Sempre dá para ir tirando uns retratos!  



________________


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2009 às 11:14)

É já um camadão com tendência a aumentar! Uma cidade linda nesta altura (ainda mais).


----------



## JazCrazy (15 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

Ola,

Se puderem vão colocando umas fotos de Bragança. É sempre um regalo aos olhos ver essas fotos.

Fiquem bem...


----------

